
Chrome anchors are broken, Google has locked and is ignoring bug thread - arghblarg
https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/11993079?hl=en
======
rohansingh
Nothing to see here:

    
    
      Thought it was a bug but it's just a feature difference between browsers.
      
      The first time the page loads with an anchor in the url: `http://somesite.com/#gohere` it should load and go to that location on the page.
      
      But if you scroll to the bottom for example, then reload the page or put the cursor in the URL bar and press "Return/Enter"... the page will simply reload exactly where you are.

~~~
barbegal
Yeah there are two competing needs here. Users expect to stay in the same
location on the page if they refresh it or if they go to another page and use
the back button. Users also expect that when the URL contains an anchor then
they go to the location of that anchor. It's a tough issue to find the balance
between these two user needs but I think the behaviour implemented by Chrome
is good. These days it is very rare that a user refreshes a page, and when
they do most users expect to stay in the same location on the page.

~~~
arghblarg
OP here. It doesn't go to 'the same location on the page', that's the problem.
It always jumps to the top of the page, as if the anchor didn't exist.

Note there is, in my case, a form submit action to a hidden iframe with the
reload but the page location stays put in Firefox.

------
adrianmonk
Isn't this from 8-12 months ago?

That thread looks like it was created on 8/14/19 and the last comment was made
1/14/20.

I think I did notice some issue with anchors, but if so, this doesn't seem
like the right support thread.

EDIT: Also the title mentions Chrome 76, and I'm on Chrome 85.

------
esprehn
This is not a bug thread, it's a community support forum.

Please file bugs at [https://crbug.com/](https://crbug.com/)

~~~
arghblarg
Will do, thank you.

------
cmwelsh
I noticed this at work when creating anchor links within our wiki - I thought
perhaps I was doing something wrong. Can you elaborate on the submission
title?

------
jackinloadup
This tells me either they don't have to pass their automated testing suite to
do releases, or worst of all the functionality is broken on purpose. Anchors
are HTML 101. Something is really messed up somewhere for this to be an issue
for 8 production releases now. This started in Chrome 76 and 84 is the current
version.

------
javajosh
That's odd, I use Chrome and haven't seen anything amiss. Can someone provide
a Codepen or something that demonstrates the issue?

------
ChrisArchitect
(2019)

------
monkpit
That workaround though...

~~~
falcolas
It's missing a /s. At least, I hope they just forgot to add that.

